#  Alternativmedizin >   Krallenhand nach Handgelenkbruch >

## Ildiko

Guten Tag, 
Ich bin gebuertige Ungarin, lebe aber seit etlichen Jahren in der Pariser Umgebung. 
Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich ein fast unloesbares Problem, das ich hier erzaehlen moechte. 
Am 30. Dezember gegen Mittag bin ich auf dem Glatteis ausgerutscht und habe mein rechtes Handgelenk auf einem zersplitterten Stein zerbrochen. Es handelte sich um einen geradliniegen, einfachen, geschlossenen Bruch und um eine Knochenverschiebung. 
Gegen 21 Uhr wurde ich operiert. Ohne jegliche Erklaerung wurden 3 Metallnaegel in die Knochen eingesetzt. Nach der Operation bekam ich hoellische Schmerzen, aber leider keine schmerzstillenden Medikamente die ganze Nacht. 
Am 31. Dezember durfte ich das Krankenhaus mit einem Gips bis zum Ellbogen verlassen. In den darauffolgenden Wochen hatte ich immer wieder starke Schmerzen. 
Am 23. Januar musste ich zur Kontrolle und ich wollte unbedingt die Gipsentfernung. Der junge Chirurg war sprachlos, als er meine aufs Dreifache geschwollene, verdrehte Hand mit den unbeweglichen Fingern und den mit Bluterguessen versehenen Ellbogen (sie wurden vom dicken aufgerollten Gips verursacht) sah und rief einen anderen Chirurgen zur Hilfe. Der letztere hat dann gesagt, dass es sich um den Anfang eines Dystrophy Syndromes handelte. Ich bekam keine entzuendungshemmenden Medikamente und verbrachte die naechsten Wochen mit einer geschwollenen, in Bettlerposition stehenden, schmerzenden Hand. 
Am 19. Februar wurden die Naegel entfernt, aber ich konnte meine Finger trotzdem kaum bewegen. Als die Krankengymnastin mir sagte, dass das Bindegewebe der Finger wegen der Entzuendung zusammengezogen wurde, habe ich angefangen, Mangantabletten zu nehmen. Ausserdem nehme ich Silizium und Brennessel, um das Dystrophy Syndromes zu lindern. 
Die Fachaerzte schicken mich zu anderen Fachaerzten, aber niemand konnte mir helfen. Gemaess der allerletzten Information bleibt meine Hand fuer immer schief, weil der vom jungen Chirurgen angelegte Gips sie nicht unterstuetzt hat. Was die Krallenhand anbetrifft, bleibt sie angeblich ebenfalls fuer immer in diesem Zustand. 
Da ich diese Situation nicht akzeptiere, wende ich mich an Ihr Team. Vielen Dank im voraus fuer Ihre Antworten.
Schoene Gruesse,
Ildiko

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Ildiko, 
das was du beschreibst, nennt man Morbus Sudeck (Sudeck`sche Dystrophie). Offenbar ist das Ganze schon recht fortgeschritten. 
Leider kann man die Schäden in dem Stadium, in dem du dich befindest, nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Aber man kann durchaus noch Symptome lindern: 
durch Bewegungsübungen zur Förderung der Beweglichkeit, Reflexzonentherapie (Segmentmassagen), Elektrotherapie (Stellatumblockade), Ultraschall, Dehnübungen. Je nach Verträglichkeit kann man zur Unterstützung auch Wärme (25-30°C) oder Kälte (5-8°C) anwenden. Das alles macht die Krankengymnastin mit dir.
Zum Aufbau des Knochens gibt es Medikamente, sprich mal den Chirurgen darauf an. 
Beachte zuhause: betroffenes Gebiet ruhig halten (keine Lasten heben wegen Frakturgefahr), keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung, Duschen/Baden nicht über 36°C, keine einschnürende Kleidung + Schmuck. 
Bei weiteren Fragen melde dich noch mal. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Ildiko

Hallo Christiane,
Vielen Dank fuer Deine nette und ausfuehrliche Antwort. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage :
-woher kommt die Krallenhand ? Gemaess den Spezialisten bin ICH selber schuld, weil ich zu aengstlich bin!
Allerdings sind meine Aerzte, die mich seit Jahren kennen, anderer Meinung. Erstens: haette man sich um die Schmerzen und um die Entzuendung kuemmern muessen, dann haetten die Schaeden sich in Grenzen gehalten.
Gemaess der letzten Blutanalyse habe ich weder Kalzium- noch Vitamin D Mangel. Ausserdem leide ich nicht unter Osteoporose. Ich vertrage die verabreichten Kalziumspritzen nicht, weil ich sie ja nicht brauche.
Danke im voraus fuer Deine Antwort.
Gruesse,
Ildiko

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Ildiko, 
die Ursache der Sudeckschen Dystrophie liegt meist in einem schlecht sitzenden oder zu engen Gips. Die Folge sind Durchblutungsstörungen, das Gewebe wird nicht mehr ausreichend ernährt und baut sich um, die Krallenhand entsteht. Viele Ärzte vermuten auch einen Zusammenhang zum vegetativen Nervensystem. Weil diese Art von Komplikation meistens sehr sensible oder unsichere Menschen bekommen. Bei ihnen ist das Vegetativum recht störanfällig, was Durchblutungsstörungen noch fördert.  
Waren das Kalziumspritzen, die du bekommen hast? Hat der Arzt in diesem Zusammenhang etwas vonm "Parathormon" gesagt? Es wird gespritzt, um einem weiteren Knochenabbau vorzubeugen. Eine häufige Nebenwirkung sind Schweißausbrüche und Übelkeit. Es ist aber ganz wichtig, dass du die Zähne zusammenbeißt und durchhältst. Sonst kann die Krallenhand noch schlimmer werden. 
Gute Besserung,
Christiane

----------


## Ildiko

Hallo Christiane,
Es tut mir leid, dass ich Dir so lange keine Antwort auf Dein letztes Mail gab. Ich musste aber schriftliche Pruefungen in Chinesisch und Japanisch an der Abendschule ablegen.
Nun zu Deiner Frage : bei den Spritzen handelte es sich um synthetischen Menschenknochen. Sie verursachten weder Schweissausbrueche noch Uebelkeit, allerdings sank mein Blutdruck auf 100/60 und ich lag den ganzen Nachmittag nur noch wie ein Stueck Holz im Bett. Ausserdem habe ich vom medizinischen Personal erfahren, dass diese Spritzen vollkommen unwirksam sind !!!
Ende Mai habe ich mit Akupunktur angefangen. Mal sehen, ob sie mir hilft. 
Ich werde Dich auf dem laufenden halten.
Viele Gruesse,
Ildiko

----------


## Christiane

Von synthetischen Knochen in Spritzenform habe ich noch nie was gehört. Das muss neu sein.
Das Parathormon ist ein Hormon der Nebenschilddrüsen und verhindert, dass das Calcium aus den Knochen geholt wird. Man hofft, damit den Knochenabbau bei der Sudeck-Dystrophie stoppen zu können.  
Akupunktur ist eine gute Idee. Sie hilft aber nicht Jedem, die Chancen auf Erfolg stehen fifty-fifty. Probier es einfach aus.

----------


## Ildiko

Hallo Christiane, 
Es stimmt, dass ich mich seit mehreren Wochen nicht gemeldet habe. Ich war die ganze Zeit ziemlich lustlos, weil man mir nicht helfen kann.
Ausserdem bekam ich immer wieder Schmerzen wegen der Krallenhand und nahm regelmaessig schmerzstillende Medikamente.
Du hattest recht, Akupunktur hilft nicht in jedem Fall. Ich ergriff sie als den letzten Strohhalm. Wahrscheinlich hoere ich aber im September mit Akupunktur vollkommen auf.
Ende Juli ging ich zu einer Spezialistin der besten Klinik fuer die Hand. Sie konnte mir aber weder einen Termin fuer die endgueltige Heilung nennen noch ein moegliches Heilungsergebnis geben.
Sie will mir in einigen Monaten ein spezielles Streckhandschuh geben, das ich zuerst einige Minuten lang, spaeter aber die ganze Nacht tragen soll (zur Zeit ertrage ich ueberhaupt kein Handschuh).
Seit mehr als 5 Monaten gehe ich zur Krankengymnastin. Ich bekomme auch Ultraschall bei ihr.
Eine andere hat mir Ionisierung vorgeschlagen, die ich ein einziges Mal ausprobiert habe. Sie hat mir 2 nasse Schwaemme auf die Hand gelegt, rundherum ein Band und ein Geraet eingeschaltet. Als Ergebnis bekam ich Schmerzen bis zum Ellbogen, weil meine Hand keine Einschnuerung ertraegt.
Stell Dir mal vor, bei der letzten Roentgenuntersuchung hat man entdeckt, dass ein Ellbogenbeinknochen seit Januar losgeloest bleibt. Ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Ich dachte naemlich, dass ein gebrochener Handgelenkknochen nach 3 Monaten vollkommen ausgeheilt ist.
Kannst Du auch auf ethische Fragen eine Antwort geben ? Zum Beispiel wie ist es moeglich, dass der Krankenhausbericht mehrere Unwahrheiten beinhaltet ?
Danke im voraus.
Viele Gruesse von Ildiko

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Ildiko, 
das sind ziemlich viele Probleme, die du ansprichst. Ich anworte am besten Punkt für Punkt. 
Seriöse Ärzte nennen tatsächlich keinen konkreten Zeitraum für die Heilung und versprechen keinen Erfolg. Es gibt ganz einfach zuviele Faktoren, die solche Aussagen zu einer Gratwanderung machen: welcher Reaktionstyp ist der Patient, wie gut oder langsam arbeiten Stoffwechsel und Nervensystem? Wie gut oder weniger gut sind die "Reparaturmechanismen"? Was bei dem einen schnell und gut hilft, hat beim nächsten Patient weniger Erfolg. Alles ist eine Frage der richtigen Dosis und des richtigen Zeitpunktes, das muss man je nach Patient herausfinden. 
Der Verbrauch von Schmerzmitteln: das schwülwarme Wetter zur Zeit fördert Schmerzen. Hat du es schon mit einem kühlen Handbad versucht? Fang mit handwarmem Wasser an, führe nach und nach kaltes Wasser dazu. So kühlst du schonend, das ist schmerzärmer. 
Ultraschall fördert die Durchblutung und aktiviert den Stoffwechsel. Eine gute Idee. Allerdings dauert es einige Sitzungen, bis eine spürbare Besserung kommt. Was meinst du mit "Ionisierung"? War das eine Iontophorese? Das ist bei der Sudeck-Dystrophie zwar üblich, aber manche Patienten reagieren darauf empfindlich. Evl war einfach die Dosis etwas zu hoch.  
Zum Schluss sprichst du die fehlende Knochenheilung an. Ja normalerweise heilt eine Fraktur innerhalb von 12 Wochen aus. Nicht aber beim Mb. Sudeck. Es ist eine Durchblutungsstörung, in der Folge ist auch der Stoffwechsel (und damit die Ernährung des Gewebes) gestört. Heilungsprozesse dauern beim Sudeck wesentlich länger. 
Was meinst du mit Unwahrheiten im Bericht? Ist er lückenhaft? Im Eifer des Gefechts kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man mal einen Eintrag vergisst - auf den Stationen herrscht ja meistens Hektik. Falsche Einträge kann ich mir schon schwerer vorstellen. Das Personal ist ja in der Nachweispflicht. Aber ich habe zu wenig Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet. Ich kenne den Krankenhausbetrieb nur von meiner Ausbildung. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Ildiko

Hallo Christiane,
Vielen Dank fuer Deine letzte Antwort.
Nun zu Deinen Fragen:
-Schmerzen habe ich seit dem Handgelenkbruch. Sie waren zwei Monate lang unertraeglich, nachher begann ich Mangantabletten zu nehmen und konnte dadurch mit weniger Schmerztabletten auskommen. Wenn ich meine rechte Hand fast ueberhaupt nicht benutze, habe ich keine Schmerzen. Das ist aber keine Loesung, weil ich sie ja im taeglichen Leben brauche.
-Ionisierung : ich weiss auch nicht genau, worum es sich handelt. Angeblich ist sie eine alte Methode, die man heutzutage mit Ultraschall ersetzt.
-Falsche Eintraege bei den Kontrolluntersuchungen : es waren immer zwei Personen anwesend : ein Chirurg und eine medizinische Sekretaerin, die alles notiert hat.
Als ich eine Kopie meiner Krankenhausakte verlangte - gesetzlich gesehen hat jede Person das Recht, sie innerhalb zwei Wochen zugeschickt zu bekommen - bekam ich sie erst nach drei Einschreibebriefen und nach mehr als drei Monaten.
In dieser Akte befand sich unter anderem eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Kontrolluntersuchungen, die aber sechs falsche Aussagen aufwiesen wie zum Beispiel :
-die Patientin hat keine angeschwollene Hand. In der Wahrheit war meine Hand bis zur Unkenntlichkeit angeschwollen.
-Eine andere falsche Aussage im Bericht : die Patientin wollte unbedingt den Gips behalten.
-In der Wahrheit musste ich darum betteln, damit der zu eng sitzende Gips abgenommen und durch einen korrekteren ersetzt wird. Den zweiten habe ich selber nach zwei Tagen abgenommen, weil er wieder zu eng war. Ausserdem habe ich dies telefonisch dem Chirurgen mitgeteilt.
-Im Bericht heisst es, dass der Chirurg die zweite Kontrolluntersuchung vorverlegt hat. In der Wirklichkeit musste ich selber darum betteln, damit sie vorverlegt wurde, weil meine ganze Hand schlimme Laehmungserscheinungen aufwies. 
-Ich brauche gar nicht zu sagen, dass der Name des Medizinstudenten, der die Metallnaegel entfernte, durch den Namen des assistierenden Chirurgen ersetzt wurde !!! 
-Ich habe auch eine andere Frage : als Zusammenfassung habe ich eigentlich drei Probleme mit der rechten Hand :
-schiefe Hand, weil der erste Medizinstudent meine Hand mit dem Gips nicht unterstuetzt hat.
-Suedeck : wir haben dieses Problem detailliert besprochen.
-Volkmann's Laehmung (allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob man bei Euch diesen Begriff kennt). Hier haben die Krankengymnastin, mein Zahnarzt und meine Hautaerztin mir nach Betrachten meiner Hand sofort gesagt : Volkmann's Krankheit, die vom zu fest sitzenden Gips kommt. Dazu kamen die Bluterguesse am Ellbogen, die 24 Tage und Naechte lang durch den vom Medizinstudenten falsch angelegten und vom in Schlagkeule endenden Gips stammten. 
Ich wuerde Dir gerne Fotos per Mail zukommen lassen, aber ich weiss nicht, wie man sie einem Forummail hinzufuegt. 
-Eine leichtere Frage : der Medizinstudent, der die Metallnaegel entfernte, hat beim Zunaehen der Wunde die Faeden ganz fest ins Fleisch gedrueckt. Bis zum heutigen Tag konnte nicht mal meine Hautaerztin die Spuren lindern, obwohl sie mir eine Kortisoncreme empfahl. Hast Du eine Idee diesbezueglich ? 
Vielen Dank im voraus fuer Deine Antwort. 
Herzliche Gruesse von Ildiko

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Ildiko, 
deine Schmerzbeschreibung ist typisch für Sudeck. Er wird oft als scharf und brennend beschrieben, Schmerzmittel wirken kaum. Die Schmerzen lassen nach, wenn man versucht, das gestörte vegetative Nervensystem auszugleichen (Stellatumblockaden mittels Spritze oder Strom, Bindegewebsmassagen, Segmentmassagen). Da du auf Akupunktur kaum angesprochen hast, wären genannte Möglichkeiten einen Versuch wert. Du wirst aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu 100 % schmerzfrei werden. 
Mit der Ionisation habe ich offenbar richtig getippt: das war eine Iontophorese. Dabei wird mittels galvanischem Strom ein Medikament ins Gewebe geschleust. Die Wirkung ist aber unter uns Physios umstritten, viele halten sie für Quatsch. Jetzt wird mehr und mehr dazu übergegangen, das Medikament per Ultraschall (= Phonophorese) ins Gewebe zu bringen. Das soll schonender und effektiver sein. 
Zu den falschen Einträgen kann ich nichts Genaues sagen, ich war nicht dabei. Vieles ist einfach eine Frage der Interpretation, aber das Personal ist verpflichtet, sich an die Fakten zu halten. Bei dir sieht es ein bißchen danach aus, dass die Einträge "geschönt" wurden. Aber wie gesagt, ich war nicht dabei, das mag ich nicht beurteilen. 
Nur zum letzten Punkt: Medizinstudenten und auch Assistenzärzte zählen rechtlich nicht zur Belegschaft des Krankenhauses, da sie noch in der Ausbildung sind. In der Akte muss deshalb der Name des Ausbilders stehen, der die OP überwacht hat. Er ist der eigentliche Leiter der OP.  
Die Volkmann-Lähmung kenne ich als Volkmann-Kontraktur. Sie entsteht durch die Stoffwechselstörung mit daraus folgender Minderdurchblutung. Das Gewebe baut sich um und zieht sich zusammen. Die Folge ist eine verminderte Beweglichkeit. Deshalb auch der Begriff "Lähmung". 
Zur letzten Frage: ist die Narbe entzündet oder schmerzt sie? Nur dann macht Kortison Sinn. Wenn die Narbe zusammengezogen und sehr fest ist, gibt es Vaseline, Melkfett oder spezielle Salben, die man sanft in die Narbe einmassiert. Deine Krankengymnastin kann dir Massagetechniken zeigen, mit denen man die Narbe weich bekommt. 
Zum Bild: scanne es mittels deinem Drucker ein, klicke mit der rechten Maustaste in das Bild und dann mit der linken Maustaste auf "kopieren". Hier im Forum klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste in das Antwortfeld und dann mit der linken auf "einfügen". Dann müsste das Bild hier erscheinen. 
Gruß Christiane  
PS: du schreibst ein sehr gutes Deutsch!

----------


## Ildiko

Hallo Christiane, 
Vielen Dank fuer Deine nette und ausfuehrliche Antwort ! Und auch fuers Kompliment fuer meine Deutschkenntnisse. Ab und zu gibt es Tippfehler in meinen Mails, weil ich sie beim Durchlesen nicht bemerkt habe.
Eigentlich habe ich meine rechte Hand ausfuehrlich vorgestellt, mich selbst aber kaum. Hiermit hole ich letzteres nach. Mein erster Beruf ist Diplom-Sprachlehrerin fuer Deutsch (und Russisch). Drei Jahre lang habe ich in Rathenow ungarischen Jugendlichen Deutsch unterrichtet und zwei Jahre lang in Schwedt/Oder.
Zu jener Zeit habe ich mehrere DDR-Staedte besucht, unter anderem auch Erfurt !
Mein 2. Beruf ist dreisprachige Handelsuebersetzerin. Unter all meinen Sprachen mag ich Deutsch am besten !
Nun zu Deiner Antwort : Ultraschall benutzt meine Physiotherapeutin regelmaessig.
-Volkmann-Kontraktur : mit Minderdurchblutung hast Du recht. Vor einigen Tagen habe ich naemlich mit einer meiner kranken Finger in eine Glasscherbe gefasst, kam aber nur ein Troepfchen Blut aus der Wunde, obwohl aehnliche Wunden bei mir normalerweise mindestens 10 Minuten lang bluten. Es schien mir, als ob das Blut vollkommen dickfluessig waere.
-Narbe : ich habe 2 davon. Eine stammt von der Herausnahme der Metallstifte und sieht aus wie eine "Einfallstelle", wie ein Loch in der Haut.
Die andere stammt vom in die Haut eingepraegten Faden. Sie sieht wie eine Vertiefung aus.
-Fotos von der Hand : ich werde sie Dir naechstes Wochenende schicken. 
Einen schoenen Sonntag wuensche ich Dir ! 
Viele Gruesse,
Ildiko

----------


## elke1

Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Ich  habe mir im Dezember mein rechtes Handgelenk gebrochen. Nach 3 Wochen  bekam ich starke Schmerzen in der Hand. Der Gips wurde abgenommen, da  meine Finger geschwollen waren. Aber zu meinem Erstauenen kam neuer Gips  drum. Nun blieb der noch mal drei Wochen und meine Schmerzen  verstaerkten sich. Als vor vier Wochen der Gips abkam, hatte ich eine  rote Klauenhand, jede Menge Schmerzen (muss starke Schmerzmittel nehmen)  und wurde nun endlich zum Thearpeuten geschickt. Der zeigte mir einige  Uebungen und schickte mich nach Hause. Dort soll ich jeden Tag fleissig  ueben. 
Das alles kostete mich ca. 5000 Dollar (ich wohne in den USA).
Wer kann mir helfen, raten oder aehnliches. Meine Nerven liegen  inzwischen blank. Habe Schmerzen ohne Ende und eine verkrueppelte Hand.
Mit freundlichen Gruessen

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Elke, 
ist die Haut deiner Hand verfärbt? In welchem Bereich genau hast du Schmerzen? Mit "Klauenhand" meinst du, dass die Finger krallenförmig gebogen sind? Mit meinen Fragen möchte ich nur wissen, ob sich mein Verdacht erhärtet. Dann kann ich dir schreiben, was du tun kannst. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Elke, 
blaurot verfärbte Haut, die geschwollen ist und glasig wirkt, ist ein Hinweis auf eine Stoffwechselstörung. Dafür spricht auch die Schmerzverteilung im Gebiet eines Handschuhs. Vermutlich wurde auch deshalb der erste Gips entfernt - ich gehe davon aus, dass er zu eng war. 
Such einen Chirurgen auf, der sich damit auskennt. Deine Hand kann man gut mit Medikamenten und Elektrotherapie in den Griff bekommen. Es ist aber möglich, dass du nicht mehr komplett beschwerdefrei wirst. Ab einem gewissen Stadium kann man die Folgen der Minderdurchblutung nicht mehr voll ausbügeln. 
Was du selbst tun kannst: mit Bewegung die Durchblutung in Gang halten, aber keine Dinge machen die Kraft erforden, z.B. Taschen tragen etc. Wärme ist kontraproduktiv, wird auch meistens als unangenehm empfunden. Wenn du Schmerzen hast, sind Bewegungsübungen in kühlem Wasser gut. Trotzdem solltest du deine Hand vor Frost schützen (draußen Handschuihe tragen). Mit Empfehlungen für Schmerzmittel halte ich mich zurück. Du musst gemeinsam mit deinem Arzt testen, welcher Wirkstoff bei dir anschlägt und welche Dosis die richtige ist.  
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
Gruß Christiane

----------


## elke1

Hallo Christiane, 
dich danke Dir fuer Deine Nachricht, die fuer mich nicht angenehm ist. Aber das kannst Du Dir ja denken. Ich werde auf alle Faelle Deinen Rat befolgen. 
Gruss Elke

----------

